# Resources for Children in Worship?



## dannyhyde (Oct 27, 2006)

Hello list,

Can anyone recommend any books, articles, church position statements, etc. on the biblical, theological, historical, practical reason Reformed churches included children in the divine service, as opposed to farming them out to "children's church?"

Blessings.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 27, 2006)

Children and Worship by Karl Hubenthal


----------



## dannyhyde (Oct 29, 2006)

thanks, andrew...

any other help? anyone?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 29, 2006)

Richard Bacon, _Revealed to Babes: Children in the Worship of God._
http://www.fpcr.org/pdf/Revealed-Babes.pdf


----------

